# Need a dual eps power supply



## natr0n (Jan 20, 2018)

I know some evga supernova models have dual eps. 
Any others brands out there...?


----------



## Norton (Jan 20, 2018)

Some models from Seasonic and XFX have dual 8 pin connectors- as low as 550watt

Here's a Corsair refurb for $57 (Seasonic OEM unit afaik)
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139125

And a few Seasonics:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16817151187

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151187

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151118


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2018)

So do you need two eight pin CPU plugs? Or do they just need to be 12v?


----------



## natr0n (Jan 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> So do you need two eight pin CPU plugs? Or do they just need to be 12v?



Yes 2 x 8 pin for a server board.



Norton said:


> Some models from Seasonic and XFX have dual 8 pin connectors- as low as 550watt
> 
> Here's a Corsair refurb for $57 (Seasonic OEM unit afaik)
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139125
> ...




Awesome thanks.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 20, 2018)

I have the Corsair AX1200, not sure if they still sell/make them. I haven't really used it sense I got rid of my RIVE board, not cheap! I love it, use it now for my test bench(only cause I have no other use for it). Had it a few years now, think it cost around $200 new.
 I also have the EVGA SUPERNOVA 1300 G2, the cables seem cheap(they stay bent from shipping). But it works, seems to have no issue's again no use for it so it sleeps in its box........I think the price was very good(cant recall)old age, but the unit its self seems un stoppable.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Yes 2 x 8 pin for a server board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Yeah EVGA and seasonic better quality units ,come with more than one eight pin plug.

 The focus+ series has 5 8pin ports on the psu, which are labeled both PCI as well as CPU


----------



## silkstone (Jan 20, 2018)

The FSP Hydro G 850 also has dual 8-pin. It's also a pretty okay price for a gold PSU
http://www.fsplifestyle.com/PROP161000020/


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2018)

silkstone said:


> The FSP Hydro G 850 also has dual 8-pin. It's also a pretty okay price for a gold PSU
> http://www.fsplifestyle.com/PROP161000020/



i noticed those a couple years back, or maybe a year, on newegg, and the price was SO low, but all the specs were right, i think since FSP is a name some may not recognize, the price is lower than an evga, or similar, but FSP makes great units.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 20, 2018)

XFX are great, @Norton recommend it to me while ago, i have a few of them for my Dual CPU Machines.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i noticed those a couple years back, or maybe a year, on newegg, and the price was SO low, but all the specs were right, i think since FSP is a name some may not recognize, the price is lower than an evga, or similar, but FSP makes great units.



Yup. A reliable brand and OEM for many, I believe.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 20, 2018)

silkstone said:


> Yup. A reliable brand and OEM for many, I believe.



Anything from fortron group, or sparkle (which were nice psu's btw) are now FSP group. Afaik, theres another one or more companies that were absorbed in the making of FSP, but my memory is bad. Sparkle used to make a really cool purple looking power supply ,I always loved the look of it ,but I never got one


----------

